# bummed out



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

stbxh told me today (what I already knew) that he has started seeing another teacher in his building. 

Don't care about that. 

What I care about is that my 14 y/o son has known about it for weeks, and hasn't told me, or dropped a hint, or asked a question.

We aren't divorced yet (haggling over custody. Hatin life.) I am so upset that my son has no examples of happy, long marriages in his family, and now will have to deal with a new person in his life. 

Dad likely told me so that I can't get a morality clause put in if we go to mediation (which would make him wait 1 year after the divorce to introduce a new love interest to the kids.) I have not dated as a matter of principal, and because I know I have to work through some old stuff before I make a new mess, so to speak.

I have been trying to wish good things for all of us and pray (not for a flowerpot to fall on his head, as is my first reaction,) but that we will all get through this stronger and do what's right for our kids. But he doesn't make it easy.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, and son goes to dad's school.


----------

